# Rig for a G17?



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

I want to start using a belt/liner rig for my Glock 17. Who has the best deals on these rigs for Glock? Preferably a Kydex or Blackhawk holster. I have been surfing all sorts of links to various dealers, and just serverly confused myself. Who here is toting their Glock in this sort of rigging? Thanks,R.J.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Don't have the Glock, but have you checked out www.usgalco.com ? The people there are very friendly and more than willing to walk you through the options. Just my experience 

-Jeff-


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Are you talking about something like the Beltster? Are you looking for a holster inside the belt but outside the waistband?

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=643&GunID=55


----------



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

The outfit I'm refering to is 2 belts, one is a liner with the hook portion of the velcro on the outside of it. The outer duty type belt has the other half of the velcro inside it. I want to put a Kydex or similar open top retention type holster on it to carry the G17 in for shooting matches.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

So you want to Velcro your holster to the pants belt and not use the duty belt. Is that correct?


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm kinda confused as to what you're looking for also. I've used a 3-slot leather and a kydex paddle for my G17 and IPSC before. A Don Hume J.I.T. slide?


----------



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

Not a problem. I found a site with both the Duty belt and liner for a great price. I picked up a holster today, so I am almost there. Thanks,R.J.


----------



## brisk21 (Mar 14, 2008)

dude, get the blackhawk cqc serpa holster. I have it for my G17 and it is great.


----------

